# Cabelas for Grandville



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

http://www.woodtv.com/dpp/news/local/kent_county/cabelas-plans-for-grandville-store

Downside approx 1/3 the size of Dundee store


----------



## Rajah (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, but it won't have a mountain in the middle of the store taking up 40,000 square feet. To give you perspective, Jay's Sporting goods is 72,000 square feet.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

feel sorry for gander. lol time to make me poor.


----------



## fishply (Apr 27, 2011)

It's a great thing for western MI. But not my wallet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Cool, i love cabelas. Wish theyd open up a store somewhere in the northern lower. I dont feel sorry for Gander at all if theyre anythign like the saginaw store. Limited stock, once its gone its gone. Not to often i leave there not disappointed.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

have fun emptying your wallets western guys. I live 15 minutes from Dundee and spend wayyyy to much

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

adam bomb said:


> Cool, i love cabelas. Wish theyd open up a store somewhere in the northern lower. I dont feel sorry for Gander at all if theyre anythign like the saginaw store. Limited stock, once its gone its gone. Not to often i leave there not disappointed.


It's worse adam. I hate their stores in Gr. Sag one is way better if that's even possible. Atleast once in a while when I go to the one in Saginaw I burly something. The only thing I bought in Gr from them was my bigfoots cause both stores matched my Cabelas deal where u got 200 back on 500, but they gave me 200 back instead of 200 to spend. So I really did get 500 worth of stuff for 300. You guys ever go to the bass pro bargain gave store over by the ball park? You can find deals in there once in a while. I got my 600 dollar tracking collars for 300.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

lewy149 said:


> It's worse adam. I hate their stores in Gr. Sag one is way better if that's even possible. Atleast once in a while when I go to the one in Saginaw I burly something. The only thing I bought in Gr from them was my bigfoots cause both stores matched my Cabelas deal where u got 200 back on 500, but they gave me 200 back instead of 200 to spend. So I really did get 500 worth of stuff for 300. You guys ever go to the bass pro bargain gave store over by the ball park? You can find deals in there once in a while. I got my 600 dollar tracking collars for 300.


Pretty much so frustrated in GM i hardly grace the store anymore. I spend my money at Franks, Rogers and Cabelas. If i cant find it at one of them three i probably dont need it...lol


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 20, 2012)

This will still be 2 1/2 hrs south of me. Don't see buying much there. And Slander Mountain can take a flying !#@%. The store here in TC won't sell ya what you want. "Those suck, you need the ones that are $200.00 more or don't waste our time!". This was from the front desk/customer service.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Buying online and having it shipped to store will be nice. 

And it will be a heck of a lot nicer than walking around Gander or Dick's.:lol:


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

It sounds like the size of the Cabela's I went to in Praire Du Chein, Wisconsin.
No mountain, straightforward layout. YOu guys will love it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Man I hope the kids weren't really counting on the college fund.


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

omega58 said:


> Buying online and having it shipped to store will be nice.
> 
> And it will be a heck of a lot nicer than walking around Gander or Dick's.:lol:


Just think, the original plan was for them to build it in Walker three years ago or so. That would have been A LOT nicer for me. From my location in Spring Lake, Grandville is kinda like no man's land. No quick and easy way to get there. Oh well. I am still sure I will make the trip a time or two.


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

I can imagine that Gander is crapping their pants on this news. It will be nice to have somewhere that actually has a selection that we don't have to take a couple hour drive for.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

stackemup said:


> I can imagine that Gander is crapping their pants on this news. It will be nice to have somewhere that actually has a selection that we don't have to take a couple hour drive for.


Either crapping their pants or making resumes. There r a fair number of gander employees I hope to not see at cabelas


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> Just think, the original plan was for them to build it in Walker three years ago or so. That would have been A LOT nicer for me. From my location in Spring Lake, Grandville is kinda like no man's land. No quick and easy way to get there. Oh well. I am still sure I will make the trip a time or two.


Walker screwed that up. . .I'm still trying to figure out where the CITY of Walker is and I live here.:lol:


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

no doubt! Walker extends from Marne to Comstock park then south all the way to Grandville. Crazy. 

As far as my old memory goes....The old plans were for the Cabelas to be built north of 96. 

I STILL think that they should have put one where the old Muskegon Race Course was. 96/31 interchange.


----------



## Rajah (Oct 25, 2010)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> I STILL think that they should have put one where the old Muskegon Race Course was. 96/31 interchange.



Yeah, I still wish they had done that. I would have been driving by it every day on the way to work... no wait, maybe that would be a bad idea. I already spend enough money on stuff I don't need.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

It will be nice having local representation of a fine establishment! Let the construction begin.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

One up side to this for me is when somebody posts up the pond is loading with geese, it is a much closer drive than Dundee to scout them geese:evil:

Gander is a joke.. Do not feel bad for them in the least, they close out products at other stores normal retail prices.


----------

